# when and how to test for PG?



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

i am hoping to have ET between 11 and 25 feb. 

i know then its a 2week wait.  

does that mean if there is AF during that time its pretty well sure to be  ?

i know i can use a pee stick to test. but is it true that becos of taking the drugs (patches and pessaries) the result can be far from accurate?

if so i know its best to wait for hcg blood test. if so when i ask Dr for that? and how long does it take to get result?


----------



## Olly (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi there coconutkym,

Another ff abroadie in Stafford going to IM - well I never, thought I was the only one!!

Im no expert but have tried several ways and this is wot I learned so far:-

1 - You can bleed during 2ww. It can mean a bfn but not necessarily. Many people get implantation bleeding as the drugs make uterine blood vessels much thicker than usual. Dont ever stop the meds until you have bfn confirmed by blood test.

2 - Pee sticks variable in quality - there are cases where people have had to test several times and have moved from bfn to a lovely bfp! Main thing is that testing early can often give misleading results ( esp if the result is bfn...this can change over 48hrs as hcg levels rise , also some embies might not implant until day9 so it takes longer for them to produce enough hcg). Have a look around ff where there have been votes on best hpt ( I use Clear Blue Digital - bit harsh those 'Not Pregnant' words - but saves me straining neck to convince myself that a line is about to appear!!).

3 - Blood tests are highly reliable. My gp will not provide them in the ivf timeline ( have to wait too long to test and for results). Ask to set that up now and try to negotiate for what you need . I go for mine to Care Notts ( around £25.00), they book me in with only a couple of days notice & results the same day via telecall with one of the nurses).

4 - If you are using egg donor then your meds do not have any impact on the pee results. Its only the case if you are using your own - then I think that you may have a hcg shot earlier in your cycle which can screw up the pee results.

Bags of luck with your ET in Feb - heres to such a strong blue line that you dont have to try anything else !!!

Cheers

Olly


----------

